# advice on putting Lightroom catologs, apps, operating system on internal SSD



## langdonb (Oct 12, 2017)

I am upgrading an 2012 iMac 27 (i7 3.4 ghz, 24 GB ram) with internal 4TB HDD and 256 SSD. The iMac came with a fusion drive setup, but looking for the ideal setup for editing LR and PS images. Have read it is good to put the operating system (in my case OSX Sierra) LR and PS apps, LR catalogs and previews on the SSD and keep all else, incluging all images, other apps, etc., on the HDD. 

I would like some real life experiences with this type of setup or other recommendations you can offer.

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2017)

I use a pc, not a Mac, but I put OS, software, and LR catalog on the SSD. Only images or other data go on the conventional HD.

Get at least a 500 GB Drive, they run ~$200 you should allow plenty of extra space.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 12, 2017)

What's a normal shoot like for you? How many images are we talking about? How much post do you end up doing? Do you utilize additional plugins in PS?

Given the price difference between the 256gb & 480-525gb drives, I'd recommend saving a bit more. Keeping all the apps together on the ssd will be of minimal overhead, but PS can and will use all the drive space it can, so keep plenty of free space.

You are right in wanting to keep the photos on the 4tb drive, with the LR library on the SSD.


----------



## LDS (Oct 12, 2017)

Install the OS and all applications you need and use often on the SSD, not only PS/LR. The LR catalog is a database and will greatly benefit from the SSD speed, it will be accessed often, and doesn't grow so quickly to become an issue.

Previews access will also benefit from the SSD speed, but depending on the kind of preview you generate, may take less or more space, and then depends on the SSD size. Images are OK on an plain HDD, they are read/written "sequentially" and even slower disks are usually good enough at that. Of course, if you can get a faster disk (i.e. 7200 vs 5400 rpm, and larger cache), it will help.


----------



## langdonb (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks to all who have responded. You have confirmed what I thought to be the way to go. If any of you are iMac users you will know that the only way to add the SSD is via a proprietary blade type SSD on the logic board. Well that is if you want to keep the HDD as well. As I already bought the 256GB (actually it is 240GB, cost $160. at OWC) unit, I will start with that and as needed upgrade. Next step up would be 480 GB at $260.00, then 1TB at $480.00

My new HDD is 4TB, 7200 rpm, 128MB buffer, so is pretty fast even as an external (the way I am using it now, soon to be internal).

As a test, I installed OSX Sierra on the existing 128GB SSD along with LR and PS plus the catalogs and previews (standard, not 1:1's) and still have 58GB available. I do use an occasional plugin for PS, mostly Topaz DeNoise and Silver Effects for B&W's, so I think after I install the 240GB SSD I will be ok for awhile.

Thanks again for the responses! Robert


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2017)

langdonb said:


> Thanks to all who have responded. You have confirmed what I thought to be the way to go. If any of you are iMac users you will know that the only way to add the SSD is via a proprietary blade type SSD on the logic board. Well that is if you want to keep the HDD as well. As I already bought the 256GB (actually it is 240GB, cost $160. at OWC) unit, I will start with that and as needed upgrade. Next step up would be 480 GB at $260.00, then 1TB at $480.00
> 
> My new HDD is 4TB, 7200 rpm, 128MB buffer, so is pretty fast even as an external (the way I am using it now, soon to be internal).
> 
> ...



As I understand it, you also can piggyback at 2.5 in SSD to the hard drive using a kit from maxupgrades with their maxconnect kit, or you can put in both the blade and the 2.5 SSD in a raid configuration and keep using the HDD.. That avoids the blade type module.
The kit basically provides a extension cable from the blade slot, a power cable, and a mounting bracket.

https://www.maxupgrades.com/istore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=401


----------

